# declogging G-tube



## ggparker14 (Mar 21, 2013)

Procedure: G tube unclogged with plastic unclogging device. Flushed with sterile water without difficulty.

Is this procedure a separately billable procedure or is it included in the E/M?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## mmoore70 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Irrigation of wounds or tubes/catheters are not reported separately and are included when an E&M code is reported. * 

This is the message I receive when I walk through my 3M coding software. This procedure would be included in with the E/M. I started my search w/irrigation, selected digestive tract, then gastrostomy, and I get the message above.


----------



## ggparker14 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

